

The Beauty and Madness of Freelancing - mishia29
http://visual.ly/beauty-and-madness-freelancing

======
Kluny
The casual approach to English and the unmeaningful statistics are oddly
charming. Seen as marketing material adn not serious information, it's
entertaining.

------
MacBookPro23
This infographics speak a lot about freelancing yet it doesn't bore me. Love
the mixture of data and the cartoon effects!

------
mishia29
This looks cool, like some hybrid of comics and infographics

------
theog
Great info! Freelancing

